# Woobie Shoes



## Butthead (Feb 15, 2020)

I saw a post on Instagram today about some shoes from a brand called "Woobie Shoes" and got curious.
They seem to be a lot like Vans or the Altama OTB maritime shoes, but I thought they were pretty cool and looked relatively inexpensive. 
I'm not running missions in them or anything, but is it worth investing in a pair? Has anyone had any experience with them at all?


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 15, 2020)

Butthead said:


> I'm not running missions in them or anything, but is it worth investing in a pair? Has anyone had any experience with them at all?




They're Vans but with mil-moto marketing, if that's something that appeals to you and is worth purchasing then by all means get a pair. But there isn't really anything differentiating them versus other shoes in the same style. Personally I can't tell the difference between my own Vans and my buddies Woobies.


----------



## Butthead (Feb 15, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> Personally I can't tell the difference between my own Vans and my buddies Woobies.


I figured as much but wanted to ask just in case they could make me jump faster and run higher.


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 15, 2020)

Butthead said:


> jump faster and run higher.




Can't promise anything but you can get one of those new space age Nike shoes that were made illegal by the IAAF.

Nike prototype Vaporfly shoe banned but current version going to Olympics


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 16, 2020)

No pics, did not happen


----------



## Teufel (Feb 16, 2020)

I thought you meant these in poncho liner material. Which would be amazing.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 16, 2020)

Teufel said:


> View attachment 32058
> I thought you meant these in poncho liner material. Which would be amazing.



Hell, @Teufel … I was issued essentially the same thing in the 80's (in black) and still have them.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 16, 2020)

I had a couple of pairs from REI when I was stationed in AK. Those and AF Mukluks were an absolute God send at times, as were Bunny Boots.

For some unknown reason, I now have KC and the Sunshine Band playing in the back of my head.....


----------



## Butthead (Feb 16, 2020)

Teufel said:


> View attachment 32058
> I thought you meant these in poncho liner material. Which would be amazing.


I'd make/patent that idea while you still can.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 16, 2020)

Teufel said:


> View attachment 32058
> I thought you meant these in poncho liner material. Which would be amazing.


Those look awesome


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 16, 2020)

Teufel said:


> View attachment 32058
> I thought you meant these in poncho liner material. Which would be amazing.



I thought and have the same booties.  I sloth around the house in them in winter, they're great.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 16, 2020)

Mac_NZ said:


> I thought and have the same booties.  I sloth around the house in them in winter, they're great.


Where can I buy them


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 16, 2020)

High Loft Booties - U.S.M.C.

Wild Things USA, they make some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 18, 2020)

Indoor/outdoor year round.

High Plains Sheepskin in Montana offers high quality sheepskin slippers, hats, mittens, rugs, and pelts.

Bonus - they're just down the road.

Double bonus - they will sell you just one for half the price of a full pair. You know, for when you want to find that cool gift for your many legged friend who only has one foot that gets cold... 

LL


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 22, 2020)

Centermass said:


> ...and AF Mukluks were an absolute God send at times....


LOL!  Everyone loves Mukluks.  Those things are almost like gold.  I think I may have a pair around somewhere; I'll have to dig around for 'em.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 22, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> LOL!  Everyone loves Mukluks.  Those things are almost like gold.  I think I may have a pair around somewhere; I'll have to dig around for 'em.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 22, 2020)

Mac_NZ said:


> High Loft Booties - U.S.M.C.
> 
> Wild Things USA, they make some pretty cool stuff.


No size chart, guess they will not make a sale to me.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 23, 2020)

@Polar Bear 

Mission (MSN) Military/LE Sizing Guide

I'm a size 11 and the Large are a comfortable fit on me, your Andre the Giant feet will probably be an XXL


----------

